# Does anyone do anything Special On New Years Eve or New Years?



## Ms. Research (Dec 28, 2011)

DH and I are homebodies.  Don't venture out on New Years Eve.  Never liked being exposed to the "drunk element".  I'm the one that usually is awake at Midnight to greet the new year.  DH usually falls asleep.  I don't remember when the last time he made it to Midnight.  

New Years Day, typically watching the Mummers Day Parade.  From South Philly so grew up with the Mummers.  Love the String bands.  

So what do you do for New Years Eve?  Do you have anything special you do to bring in the New Year?

2012 almost here!  2011 almost history!  

K


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 28, 2011)

We don't go out either.  We stay home, watch TV, play cards or video games.  At midnight, we have pork and sauerkraut and a glass of wine, and then we go to bed around 2am and sleep late the next morning.  I am thinking tho, that by the look of Elsie the doe, we might have a change in routine this year.  We may be drinking our wine in the kidding pen.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 28, 2011)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> We don't go out either.  We stay home, watch TV, play cards or video games.  At midnight, we have pork and sauerkraut and a glass of wine, and then we go to bed around 2am and sleep late the next morning.  I am thinking tho, that by the look of Elsie the doe, we might have a change in routine this year.  We may be drinking our wine in the kidding pen.


Hoping you are drinking wine to celebrate Elsie's healthy kids.  

K


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 28, 2011)

I hear you on staying close to home.  We get together with friends and play cards and celebrate the new year with sparkling cider.  Our friends are 1 mile away.  This year, it will be different as New Years is on Sunday and I play for our church, so I will be up and out early.  Then after church, off to the New Year's Day Horse Auction at Eyler's Horse Auction in Thurmont, MD.  Good food, see lots of people I know, pick up some tack and this year, I have the money to shop for a horse trailer.  Hope I get one.

Then the day after New Years (Holiday for me), a nice horse ride.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 28, 2011)

Doing nothing as usual. Staying home with kids. Probably buying some sparkling grape juice/cider stuff for us so the kids can have something special to drink too. Nothing special going on here!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm just going to stay home ...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 28, 2011)

We party!    OH, but I should add at this point of our lives we no longer drink, but we still party.   t Sometimes at our house with friends, sometimes at someone elses house. the last couple years our teenage kids went to the court square, to celebrate the New Year in town. I have never done that. Don't really care to stand outside in the cold at this point of my life during new years eve. There are plenty of other times, on a daily basis, I have to go outside. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful New Year!!!


----------



## austintgraf (Dec 28, 2011)

I always go to my brothers house. Mainly my immediately family, their spouses or significant other. We hang out have a couple drinks( not much just to let in the New Year). Then we hook up sing star(like a playstation game from back in the late 90s)  we all sing.. none of us are good but it doesn't matter its fun and we all laugh alot and we are very competitive so we sing at the top of our lungs and one year it was so bad my sisters bloodhound started to howl  then after that we plug up the wii  and play just dance(nothing like making a fool out of yourself)  it is great fun and passes the time quickly. Then when its the knew year we pop confetti canons and scream happy new year then the party goes on until we fall asleep. This year since it is sunday we will sleep in and go to evening church


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Dec 28, 2011)

We party as well.  Every year for the past... eh.. 10 - or 12 years... We've got to a friend's house for a bonfire. Rain or snow or clear, warm or cold, we're out there.   We sew pillow cases for good wishes for the new year and write things we want to get rid of on a piece of paper and put it in a basket to burn in the fire. Then we make a wicker man and he carries the burn basket and we light it up.  You have to finish your pillow case before midnight or it doesn't come true.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> I hear you on staying close to home.  We get together with friends and play cards and celebrate the new year with sparkling cider.  Our friends are 1 mile away.  This year, it will be different as New Years is on Sunday and I play for our church, so I will be up and out early.  Then after church, off to the New Year's Day Horse Auction at Eyler's Horse Auction in Thurmont, MD.  Good food, see lots of people I know, pick up some tack and this year, I have the money to shop for a horse trailer.  Hope I get one.
> 
> Then the day after New Years (Holiday for me), a nice horse ride.


I've always wanted to go to Eyler's 

But as for me...we stay home and snack on finger foods all night...chicken strips, shrimp, buffalo wings, chips, etc...then we watch the ball drop and usually go to bed shortly afterwards. Occasionally we will see something on TV and stay up to watch it.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 28, 2011)

I haven't been awake at midnight on New Years in a few years.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 28, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I haven't been awake at midnight on New Years in a few years.


I must admit.  I take a nap during the afternoon of New Years Eve and then I still fall asleep at our friends house.  My wife and boys wake me just in time to watch the ball drop.


----------

